

The Internet Thinks She’s Too Hot to Be an Engineer, So She Taught Them a Lesson - karaja8899
http://nextshark.com/isis-anchalee-ilooklikeanengineer/#rmns

======
Manapp
.. what was their exact duties? posting on social media..

